#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Thapar University(TIET) 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## saloni

This is a thread for TIET 2011 Admissions, Click here For TIET 2012 Admissions | Cutoffs

http://www.faadooengineers.com/threads/6584-TIET-2012-Admission-Cut-Offs-Placements-Ranking-Hostels-Fee-structure
 



FaaDoOs,
Find all info about Thapar Institute of Engineering & Technology in this thread......Hope you all ask queries and help to make this thread really useful!!:Koshechka_08::Rulezzz_09:

*1 - Institute Address and Web address:*

Thapar University

P.O Box 32, Patiala, Pin -147004
Phone: +91-175-2393021
Fax: +91-175-2364498,2393020
Telegram: THAPARINST
email: registrar@tiet.ac.in
Web address http://tiet.ac.in
www.thapar.edu

*
2. Year of establishment:* 1956(Thapar University)
                                          : 1985 (Deemed University)
*3. Branch offered:*

    Civil Engineering
    Chemical Engineering
    Computer Science & Engineering
    Electrical Engineering
    Electronics & communication Engineering
    Electronics(Instrumentation & control) Engineering
    Mechanical Engineering
    Bio Technology

*4.Ranking*:

Outlook has rated the college as the 21st best college in India overall!

*5. Placements*:
Minimum Salary:  2008-09 :2.28 lakhs
Maximum Salary: 2008-09 : 11.70 lakhs
Average Salary:  2008-09 : 4.01 lakhs

*6.Hostel Facility
*The University has six boys and three girls hostels with the following facilities: Cyber
Caf, Gym, internet connectivity/Wi Fi, Reading Room,T.v Room, Indoor games etc. All
the hostels have cooperative Mess. The boys hostels A,B,C,H,J and PG have capacity of
252,282,320,480,858,and 288 . The girls hostel E,G and I are of capacity 147,147 and 404
respectively. The top floors of Hostels H & I have air-conditioned rooms for 120 boys
and 98 girls respectively. All hostels have internet connectivity.

*7.Cut Offs*
The minimum level of acceptance :
(i) The candidate has passed 10+2 or equivalent examination with at least 60% marks (55%
for SC/ST candidates) in aggregate of three subjects, namely, Physics, Mathematics and
any one subject out of Chemistry, Biology, Biotechnology and Computer Science.
(ii) The candidate has qualified AIEEE-2009 with at least 20% aggregate marks (15% for
SC/ST candidates).

Last rank admitted through AIEEE was 69232 in the Industrial Engineering Program!

*Individual queries are Welcome!!!* :crigon_04:





  Similar Threads: NIT Kurukshetra 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Durgapur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Jamshedpur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Jalandhar 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Raipur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## Dtuguy

Good evening sir 

Can you please tell me about the cutoffs for CSE and ECE here .
And once if your in the college if its possible to change your stream there.

----------


## saloni

> Good evening sir 
> 
> Can you please tell me about the cutoffs for CSE and ECE here .
> And once if your in the college if its possible to change your stream there.


Cutoffs are as follows:

CSE: AIR 16928
ECE: AIR 16978

Yes, it is possible to change stream....

----------


## Dtuguy

Thank you Saloni .

Do you mean it ends here or starts from here?

----------


## saloni

> Thank you Saloni .
> 
> Do you mean it ends here or starts from here?


This is the cutoff.....it ends here.....

----------


## Dtuguy

> This is the cutoff.....it ends here.....


What about Mechanical and IT ?

Are they good streams in thapar ?

----------


## saloni

> What about Mechanical and IT ?
> 
> Are they good streams in thapar ?


Mechanical Cut Off: 20207
 IT branch is not available in Thapar!!!!

As far as mech is concerned, it is a good branch...actually placement records are better than EE/ECE and almost at par with CS....

----------


## Dtuguy

> Mechanical Cut Off: 20207
>  IT branch is not available in Thapar!!!!
> 
> As far as mech is concerned, it is a good branch...actually placement records are better than EE/ECE and almost at par with CS....




K Sorry

what about

EE
EE (Instrumentation and control )
Civil 

Please  :):

----------


## saloni

> K Sorry
> 
> what about
> 
> EE
> EE (Instrumentation and control )
> Civil 
> 
> Please


Haha!! I am always there to HELP!! 

EE(Electrical Engg) - AIR 29316
EE(I&C) - AIR 26129
Civil - AIR 31263

Anything else??

----------


## Dtuguy

> Haha!! I am always there to HELP!! 
> 
> EE(Electrical Engg) - AIR 29316
> EE(I&C) - AIR 26129
> Civil - AIR 31263
> 
> Anything else??



Thank You .

The source of the Facts if possible . Jus wanted to know:ignat_02:

----------


## saloni

> Thank You .
> 
> The source of the Facts if possible . Jus wanted to know:ignat_02:


You are welcome!!

Lolzzz!!! Even the walls have ears.....and this is the internet!!!!

----------


## Dtuguy

> You are welcome!!
> 
> Lolzzz!!! Even the walls have ears.....and this is the internet!!!!




What about the exposure level of Thapar ?

I mean like the number of Projects or any kind of international exchange thing .
I heard Thapar is going to build a satellite jus like IIT kanpur , IIT Chennai .

How good is the ECA there ?

This all will help me in  my MBA

----------


## deepakgahlawat

> What about the exposure level of Thapar ?
> 
> I mean like the number of Projects or any kind of international exchange thing .
> I heard Thapar is going to build a satellite jus like IIT kanpur , IIT Chennai .
> 
> How good is the ECA there ?
> 
> This all will help me in  my MBA


ECA?? And how will all the above things help u with MBA?? A satellite? How? Doesnt make sense....

----------


## Dtuguy

Extra Curricular Activities - ECA
Like any international exchange programs , any further Competitions at the national or global level be it tech related and stuff
All these things on my CV shall look good .


And the satellite thing i was just asking .

Can you give me details of placement record of last year ?

----------


## Dtuguy

Please  reply to me query

----------


## sheldon

what about for nri's is it good for providing placements in the course for ece !

----------


## saloni

> Extra Curricular Activities - ECA
> Like any international exchange programs , any further Competitions at the national or global level be it tech related and stuff
> All these things on my CV shall look good .
> 
> Can you give me details of placement record of last year ?





> Please  reply to me query


Placement record of last year (2010 passout batch): Everybody who qualified the minimum eligibility criteria got a Job offer  :): 

Approx Min Salary: INR 2.35 Lakh
Approx Max Salary: INR 12.4 Lakh
Approx Median Salary: INR 4.2 lakh

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------

*Games and Sports Facilities*

The University has several play grounds and well maintained athletic track to encourage the students to take part in different games such as Cricket, Hockey, Football, Basketball, Volleyball, Lawn Tennis and Badminton. The University has also a Gymnasium-cum-Badminton Hall and a Swimming Pool Complex
equipped with all modern facilities. It is mandatory for all the students of the University to get themselves registered in any one of the following activities in each semester:

1. Athletics
2. Any one of the games
3. Physical exercises
4. Yoga/Meditation

*Extra Curricular Activities & Soft Skill Development Facilities*

For overall development of the students, various extra and co-curricular activities are available in the University. Various Societies / Clubs function under the faculty members as Presidents. Some of the important societies / Clubs are:

1. Business Acumen for Students of Engineering (BASE)
2. Creative Computing Society (CCS)
3. Dance Club NOX
4. Environmental Society (ES)
5. Fine Arts and Painting Society (FAPS)
6. Literary Society (LS)
7. Music and Dramatic Society (MUDRA)
8. Society for Promotion of Indian Classical Music and Culture Amongst Youth
(SPICMACAY)
9. Thapar Alumni Student Committee (TASC)
10. Youth and Welfare Club (YWC)
11. National Service Scheme (NSS)

In addition, the university has departmental societies and student chapters to provide forum
for innovative minds to give expressions to their creative vision to improve their technical
skills through the following departmental societies and student chapters:

Chemical Engineering
(i) Chemical Engineers Society (IICHE)
(ii) Association of Chemical Intellectual and Developers (ACID)

Civil Engineering
(i) Society of Civil Engineers (SCE)

Electrical & Instrumentation Engineering
(i) Institutions of Engineering & Technology (IET)

Electronics & Communication Engineering
(i) Electronics Club (EC)

Mechanical Engineering
(i) Society of Automotive Engineers (SAE)
(ii) Society for Mechanical & Industrial Engineers (SOMIE)
(iii) Renewable Energy Club (REC)

Biotechnology & Environmental Sciences
(i) Genesis and Engineering of Neo Environments (GENE)

Management & Social Sciences
(i) Business Acumen for Students of Engineering (BASE)

Student Chapters
(i) Institution of Engineers (India)
(ii) Indian Society for Technical Education
(iii) Microsoft Student Chapter

Hope this info helps all the TIET aspirants..

All the best to all..

----------


## Dtuguy

Oh that's really good . 
Am kinda excited now Lol .

There is so much to do . 
Thanks a lot .

Hoping for the very best

----------


## saloni

> what about for nri's is it good for providing placements in the course for ece !


 
What do u wanna know for NRIs??

Yes, it has good ECE placements......What exactly u wanna know? :(think):

----------


## Dtuguy

The Fee structure of thapar ?

----------


## saloni

> The Fee structure of thapar ?


75k for day scholars and 95k for hosteliers with single room....

----------


## Dtuguy

K I heard its 2.5 lakh per year .

they have two semesters i think .
is  it 95k per semester ?

----------


## saloni

> K I heard its 2.5 lakh per year .
> 
> they have two semesters i think .
> is  it 95k per semester ?


Yes it is 95k/semester!

----------


## vedant

i am getting approx 110 marks in aieee and according to net tally i might get 35000-45000 rank ...so is it possible to get admission in thapar...which is better manipal or thapar??because i got a call from manipal too...can i get thru thapar in any branch and then change it in the next year??is it possible there??

----------


## saloni

> i am getting approx 110 marks in aieee and according to net tally i might get 35000-45000 rank ...so is it possible to get admission in thapar...which is better manipal or thapar??because i got a call from manipal too...can i get thru thapar in any branch and then change it in the next year??is it possible there??


u can expect to get chemical, biotech and 5yr Industrial+MBA prgm.........

Branch change is possible......

----------


## sultimate

my air is 44241 and obc rank is 10039.
 which branch can i be assured of if i wait till 5th or 6th round?

----------


## vedant

my air is 80428 and category rank is 56889. is there any chance of admission...in any branch and then i opt for branch change....is there any chance in thapar...please tell the significance of state rank given in aieee result too....i mean home state advantage...??how does it help..??and in which colleges??

----------


## saloni

> my air is 44241 and obc rank is 10039.
>  which branch can i be assured of if i wait till 5th or 6th round?


u can expect to get chemical, biotech and 5yr Industrial+MBA prgm

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




> my air is 80428 and category rank is 56889. is there any chance of admission...in any branch and then i opt for branch change....is there any chance in thapar...please tell the significance of state rank given in aieee result too....i mean home state advantage...??how does it help..??and in which colleges??


NO real chance in Thapar.....look for other colleges.....

the state rank helps in getting admission into colleges outside one's  own home state. Each college has a fixed number of seats for students  from other states. Typically, the number is 2-3 (for larger states or  may be only 1 for the smaller ones!) for a class size of 75 or so.

For Example , say your AIR is 600 but state rank is 2 and you belong to  Rajasthan (large state). This means, you can get admission practically  into any stream in any of the engineering colleges participating in  AIEEE by virtue of your state rank!

----------


## Dtuguy

Can you change your stream from Industrial (5 year program) to any of the other branches ?

----------


## saloni

> Can you change your stream from Industrial (5 year program) to any of the other branches ?


Its risky......Thapar conducts internal test and then only if seats are available u are given change of branch......i wud say its risky.....

----------


## v p

> Haha!! I am always there to HELP!! 
> 
> EE(Electrical Engg) - AIR 29316
> EE(I&C) - AIR 26129
> Civil - AIR 31263
> 
> Anything else??


 Asaloni, got a low rank in AIEEE, 25647, I am general category, delhi state. The cutoffs mentioned by you look encouraging only if they are for All India rank not for Punjab students, pl guide

----------


## saloni

> Asaloni, got a low rank in AIEEE, 25647, I am general category, delhi state. The cutoffs mentioned by you look encouraging only if they are for All India rank not for Punjab students, pl guide


The AI cut offs are close to this.....which branch's cut off do u want for All India??

----------


## Dtuguy

Chemical and Biotech

----------


## saloni

> Chemical and Biotech


Biotech is 65k & Chem is 48k....

----------


## Dtuguy

> Biotech is 65k & Chem is 48k....



K are u sure ?

Am talking about All India Rank

----------


## saloni

> K are u sure ?
> 
> Am talking about All India Rank


Yes, I am sure...y do u keep asking the same questions again and again!

----------


## v p

Thanks Saloni, based on my rank do not expect top streams, will be happy to know from previous cutoffs, if there's a chance in Civil, Aerospace, mettalurgy will be last choice. Need to contrast this with mechanical at VIT (have booked) and possible dual degree at BITs Goa.

----------


## saloni

> Thanks Saloni, based on my rank do not expect top streams, will be happy to know from previous cutoffs, if there's a chance in Civil, Aerospace, mettalurgy will be last choice. Need to contrast this with mechanical at VIT (have booked) and possible dual degree at BITs Goa.


AI cut offs - 
Civil: 27k-28k
Aerospace and Meta are not offered in Thapar......

----------


## Dtuguy

Well .. am jus worried that's all . I mean Thapar is good and the ranking goes till a 40k so that is why was confused

----------


## utshav

:(bow): wat was the highest package for mechanical branch last year...???

----------


## saloni

> wat was the highest package for mechanical branch last year...???


It was around 8 lakhs....

----------


## cool.taniya

Wat is avg. package for cse and mech student in 2010????

----------


## saloni

> Wat is avg. package for cse and mech student in 2010????


Avg is around 4-4.25 for both.....

----------


## cool.taniya

Which faculty is better in thapar -cse or mech??

----------


## saloni

> Which faculty is better in thapar -cse or mech??


I will suggest u go for CSE...unless u are absolutely interested in Mech... :(punch):  :(punch):

----------


## cool.taniya

Is thapar better than vit????

----------


## saloni

> Is thapar better than vit????


What are ur variables of judging this? placements?

----------


## cool.taniya

ya 
placement,faculty,infrastructure .
i mean overall wich is better vit or thapar? :):

----------


## saloni

> ya 
> placement,faculty,infrastructure .
> i mean overall wich is better vit or thapar?


Go for Thapar.....Its closer to ur home also....and its overall better.....

----------


## Dtuguy

Biotech Placements in thapar ?
How are they ?

And can you tell me what could be the probable cutoffs for streams like civil , chemical and biotech this year ?

----------


## sunil pritmani

discussion about latteral entry

----------


## saloni

> Biotech Placements in thapar ?
> How are they ?
> 
> And can you tell me what could be the probable cutoffs for streams like civil , chemical and biotech this year ?


Bio tech placements are never as high or good as CS/IT/ECE, etc.....In Thapar too avg is arnd 3-3.5 lakhs for bio tech......

Cut Offs I have already shared with u so many times!

----------


## saloni

> discussion about latteral entry


What do u wanna know?? Pl be more clear....

----------


## sultimate

how to apply for thapar university under graduate programme

----------


## Dtuguy

Do you think I should go for biotech thapar ?

Jaypee has this problem with the UGC thing . That is why am worried .

----------


## saloni

> Do you think I should go for biotech thapar ?
> 
> Jaypee has this problem with the UGC thing . That is why am worried .


Well, if ur ultimate goal is MBA...go for Thapar.......but i have also told u before....what my views are on biotech and IT!!

----------


## cool.taniya

when i applied fr thapar i gav mechanical as my 1st prefernce an cse as 4th
But now i want to take cse here.is dis possible??

----------


## saloni

> when i applied fr thapar i gav mechanical as my 1st prefernce an cse as 4th
> But now i want to take cse here.is dis possible??


Only after 1st yr now...

----------


## Dtuguy

With your rank you will get a really good branch in DCE . Why thapar then ?

----------


## pratyush

What is the average package for civil? and how is civil at thapar?

----------


## cool.taniya

> With your rank you will get a really good branch in DCE . Why thapar then ?


@ Dtuguy- were u referring 2 me??

----------


## saloni

> What is the average package for civil? and how is civil at thapar?


Thapar University, Patiala is one of the most sought after institute in Punjab for Engineering study. TU offers B.E. Civil Engineering and is the best programme.

The Thapar University is today recognized among the leading privately managed grant-in-aid engineering institutions of the country and the best of its kind in the north-western region of India. NAAC, an Autonomous Institution of UGC, has reaccredited Thapar University and award A Grade.

TIET has seen placements for CIVIL engg as more than 90% of the eligible candidates for each of its last 4 batches...

----------


## Dtuguy

Yes . 

DCE is really good . Anyday better than Thapar  :):

----------


## cool.taniya

> Yes . 
> 
> DCE is really good . Anyday better than Thapar



Yar i knw dtu is much better dan thapar
but  i cannot get CS, ECE or mech there.

----------


## Dtuguy

> Yar i knw dtu is much better dan thapar
> but  i cannot get CS, ECE or mech there.



Leave Thapar for us  :P: 

Anyway around 11k you can get ICE and other good ones . Decent ones  :):

----------


## cool.taniya

[MENTION=12579]Dtuguy[/MENTION] -Hahahaha 
wat rnk u had?why u can't join dtu??

----------


## Dtuguy

arnd 28k  :(: 

Its k . So go for DCE please  :P: 

Leave thapar for us

----------


## Dtuguy

Please tell me the placement record of various streams in thapar

----------


## saloni

> Please tell me the placement record of various streams in thapar


pl read the whole thread.....i think i have already given placement info...

----------


## Dtuguy

K .

Thapar first list is out ,

Can you somehow get me last year's 1st,2nd and 3rd list

----------


## saloni

> K .
> 
> Thapar first list is out ,
> 
> Can you somehow get me last year's 1st,2nd and 3rd list


Lemme try..no available with me first hand....

----------


## Dtuguy

K Jus make it as soon as possible . I just wanna see the trend

----------


## cool.taniya

> K Jus make it as soon as possible . I just wanna see the trend


U can go 2 thapr website n see 2nd list, it is already out

----------


## Dtuguy

> U can go 2 thapr website n see 2nd list, it is already out


I wanna compare it with last years

----------


## cool.taniya

> I wanna compare it with last years


Wat u wanna compare?
Ur selection depends on dis yrs list nt da previous yrs

----------


## Rohit Chandra

[MENTION=12579]Dtuguy[/MENTION] have u filled the PEC admission form ( the joint form of PEC , UIET etc..) ?

----------


## Dtuguy

No I haven't . Can i still get them ?

----------


## priya99920

As thapar has abolished 50% punjab quota  so now what is the cutoff aieee rank for cse,ece?

----------


## faadoo.nitika

This is a closed thread click here for TIET 2012 Admissions | Cutoffs http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...-Fee-structure

----------

